# legacy of caliban omnibus



## bloodspartan (Mar 24, 2013)

as I've only read the ravenwing novel would anyone recommend the others?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Legacy of Caliban

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Angels of Darkness (Paperback)

Yes, without a doubt I would recommend all of Gav Thorpe's Dark Angels stuff, and also the prequel novel to the series Angels of Darkness which is still one of BL's very best books in my opinion.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Overall I‘d recommend the series. Whilst the ending somewhat irked me the wrong way, I still quite enjoyed reading the rest of the trilogy. Like LotN already said, I would also warmly recommend the prequel _Angels of Darkness_ in addition to the rest of the books.


----------

